# a bruised butt?



## iliveonnitro

I've heard of saddle pain, saddle sores, and other fit issues...but here's a new one for me.

My girlfriend rode with me yesterday for ~30min and today she's complaining that her whole butt is bruised really bad. Not just a specific area, but all the way from front to back and each side. We got her positioning on the bike to be the most comfortable it has ever been, but now this comes up. We've also tried like 6 different saddles.

It's been awhile since I started riding and I know my butt hurt for the first couple months, but I don't remember exactly how long it lasted, or how it was eventually fixed.


----------



## Andrea138

She just needs to build her time up in the saddle slowly, but more importantly CONSISTENTLY! If she's only riding occasionally, it will never go away. As long as you've found a saddle that doesn't cause any chafing issues, then the bruising feeling will subside with time, but, once again, it takes consistency and a little perseverance.


----------



## il sogno

Not to get lascivious here but have you taken a look back there? I mean is it really bruised or is it just sore?


----------



## iliveonnitro

Would it make a difference?


----------



## il sogno

iliveonnitro said:


> Would it make a difference?


Just curious if her sit bones are bruised or if it's just a general soreness back there. If her sit bones are bruised it might be because the padding on the saddle is too soft which is kinda common for entry level saddles. .

What kind of saddle is she riding?


----------



## JayTee

It is a good question, I think. Bruising (true blue under-the-skin hemmorhage) should not occur unless perhaps you are on a hard narrow saddle and hit a pothole at 35 mph... maybe.

But that bruised feeling in the area of the sit bones is a very natural part of conditioning one's butt to a bike saddle. I can get it if I've taken a few weeks off and go out for a long ride.


----------



## iliveonnitro

She's tried most Terry saddles, all Trek (including WSD) saddles, my crappy felt saddle, and finally my Fizik Arione. She had the best luck with the Arione, which is not padded well (il sogno).

JT - we rode on a local bike path at like 12-14mph for 30min.


----------



## il sogno

iliveonnitro said:


> She's tried most Terry saddles, all Trek (including WSD) saddles, my crappy felt saddle, and finally my Fizik Arione. She had the best luck with the Arione, which is not padded well (il sogno).
> 
> JT - we rode on a local bike path at like 12-14mph for 30min.


I ride a Selle Italia Lady Gel saddle. It's got good padding. Maybe she can give it a try.


----------



## chatterbox

I agree with Sogno and JT. You have to see if it's actually bruised. Because if it isn't, then it's not the saddle, it's her lack of being used to it. I got that feeling mountain biking on a different saddle than I'm used to, and I commute every day. She might not understand that the feeling goes away with consistent riding. If there's actual bruising then you have a whole other kettle of fish...


----------

